# Best knots--sound off



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I only ask this because I've been trying to scrutinize my set ups for the best knots in the best situations. Curious what any of you have to say about any knot observations, but here are some topics I've been exploring myself:

*Clinch vs. Improved: *I had heard from many different sources that the clinch knot is actually stronger than the improved clinch not. No clue whether that's true, but I know one thing for sure, the improved, at least for me, leads to much more kinked line after cinching it down than the regular clinch, which is why I usually use it over improved. 

*Strongest knot: *I heard the Eugene Bend / Click Knot is allegedly the strongest knot when it comes to break strength due to the fact that when it tightens it does not cut into itself. It's an intersting knot, actually utilizes a loop to some degree, and is pretty simple to tie.

*Best line to line knot: *I'm a double uni guy, and it's always worked for me, except I don't love how bulky it can be when it comes to larger diameter mono or fluoro. Seems the consensus with knot dorks is that the triple surgeon is the best, where, compared to the double uni and double surgeon, you get a much flatter connection. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought I was the only one that tied a triple-surgeons lol. Line to line I stick with the blood knot, though, unless its tippet.

What is a Eugene bend?


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Rasputin said:


> I thought I was the only one that tied a triple-surgeons lol. Line to line I stick with the blood knot, though, unless its tippet.


Right on. Any reason you like the blood knot over a double uni? I just find the double uni to be easier to tie. No clue whether it's stronger or bulkier. 



Rasputin said:


> What is a Eugene bend?


I am just learning to tie it. The premise behind it is the fact that it's architecture allows it to be cinched tight without biting into itself like most other knots. Check it out:


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Blood knot and double uni are very similar. I guess I just find the blood knot easier.

I'll try that Eugene Bend. Thanks


----------



## A2Angler (Apr 16, 2017)

+1 on the Eugene bend knot, looks like a good strong one


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I wonder if the Eugene bend knot is any stronger than a Palomar? Palomar seems quicker and easier to tie.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Palomar knot hands down.... easy, and strong as heck. 

Need a bit more strength or reliability (I never have issues with a single anyway)? Tie a double palomar.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Used to be a nail knot guy but now my go to is the Alberto knot when tying mono to mono. 

Nothing beats the Palomar for holding a fly/lure on mono


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Ditch the clinch/improved clinch knot. *Use a Uni knot instead.*

I use a Palomar knot for anything else to secure a lure or terminal tackle.

An Albright or blood knot works for joining lines or tippet.

There will always be some newfangled knot that claims to be the greatest but the Palomar and the Uni knots are tough to beat.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

I usually tie flies on with a three turn uni knot. Less curling than the clinch knots and easier IMO. Seldom use a Palomar since you have to get through the eyelet twice which is tough and/or time consuming on smaller fly hooks.

To join thicker mono-mono, like tying leaders..I have used blood knots in the past. Increasingly, I use a "speed blood knot" (search for that on you tube, I don't know how to put in the link). It's fast, doesn't require three hands like a real blood knot and you don't have to pass the line all through the knot. This makes it easier to carry a couple extra flies pre-tied to tippet so you can change them out tying mono to mono. Handy for fishing in the dark (hex..) or where it's easier to tie mono-mono vs threading a real small fly on. YMMV of course.

For thin mono, a double uni or double surgeons.

If your knots aren't failing, then they're fine..


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

uni to uni for line splices. 

easy snell for all pretied leaders.

davy knot for anything I can't snell. (this is a simple and quick knot and a real good one for you guys throwing small flies)


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Had to look up the davy knot. Where has this knot been all my life? Will be using this one on the small flies/light tippets, which seem to get smaller and more invisible every year. Will take some focus to undo sixty years of clinch knotting. Thanks Clum!

Triple surgeon for tippets, albright for backing to fly line if the back end of the fly line doesn't have a welded loop, which most do these days. I use a loop to loop for those. Double uni for braid to mono. Palomar for braid to lure or swivel.

And if any of you guys find yourselves fishing lead core, Willis knot from the core to the leader.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

If you break the loop on your flyline, you can make a new one by simply doubling the tip of the flyline back to the desired size and then use a fly tying bobbin and thread to wrap and secure the loop. Then trim the tag end and whip finish the wraps and coat with your favorite glue to make it permanent.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

PunyTrout said:


> If you break the loop on your flyline, you can make a new one by simply doubling the tip of the flyline back to the desired size and then use a fly tying bobbin and thread to wrap and secure the loop. Then trim the tag end and whip finish the wraps and coat with your favorite glue to make it permanent.


Funny, my most expensive fly line (SA Anadro Amplitude AST 8wt), and so far least used fly line, had its loop break inexplicably (but probably my fault). I just tied on a 8" butt section with a nail knot, but I'll be doing this next time.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Clinch for flies or ice fishing jigs. Palomar for lures. Blood for leader building or tippet. Couple more for unique applications but those three are pretty much it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I like the tail knot for changing flies quick AF.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> If you break the loop on your flyline, you can make a new one by simply doubling the tip of the flyline back to the desired size and then use a fly tying bobbin and thread to wrap and secure the loop. Then trim the tag end and whip finish the wraps and coat with your favorite glue to make it permanent.


Does that still float well?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Botiz said:


> Does that still float well?



Sure. Why knot?

Seriously though, try it out. Use some gel spun thread and a little super glue. If you're careful, it should still float fine. Better, perhaps than one of those braided loops.

EDIT: In theory depending on what the core is constructed of, you might be able to strip away the floating exterior and make a loop with the core instead. Not sure if it would work better or not. YMMV.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I happen to have some braided loops en route to the house right now haha. 

I’ll give this a shot.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Off topic a bit, but what is the best knot for tying leader to sink tip? I can get em tied together where they hold, but they look like a big balled up mess. Any ideas?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

toto said:


> Off topic a bit, but what is the best knot for tying leader to sink tip? I can get em tied together where they hold, but they look like a big balled up mess. Any ideas?


A handshake loop works well.
Aka loop to loop connection.

If you need a loop, a perfection loop or double surgeon's knot will work in tandem with an Albright knot and some heavy mono or follow the ideas I provided in post #13.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Thanks PT, that's what I figured, thanks.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

This turned out to be a great knot thread, thanks to everybody who contributed. I've already gone over and re-read it a few times. It's nice to hear everybody's experiences with certain knots, and what everybody's favs are. Thanks!


----------

